# Soft cam or mini max



## huck (Feb 10, 2008)

*soft cams*

had them on my conquest 4 , didn't like them at all.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Cams are a preference issue.

I perfer the standard Maxcam as the draw length is more adjustable.

If you change from a Minimax cam to a Supersoft cam you will need new cam, new idler wheel, new string and cables your bow will also gain a few pounds in weight.

The Supoersoft uses the same wheel, string and cable as the regular maxcam:darkbeer:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had both, and prefer the Mini Max. In fact, before you buy one, let me know, and I'll make you a deal on the Super Soft set up that I took off (cables, strings, etc). That way, if you decide you want to, you could try it without investing the ranch. My cam is 29".

When I got started shooting the Conquest fingers, I was advised that the Super Soft cams were better fingers cams. Tim Wells, one of the better fingers archer/hunters out there shoots, or did shoot, the SS. For me, I found I like the Minimax better. 

Good luck

Cato


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Cato, but i'm a lefty, unless you are also?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

No luck there; I'm RH.

If at all possible, I'd try to shoot one somewhere. I do know that cams are definitely personal. I ordered my Conquest with both cams, and started with the SS having heard that most prefer the valley, etc. Having spent many moons with recurves, it seemed logical. However, I just never could shoot them well. I then read on a past thread someone point out that very few if any of the pros shooting this bow use those cams.

I took mine in and swapped them out. I like the bow much better with the Minimax.

As I said, Tim Wells is one of the best out there. He makes kill shots on his videos from 45 yds out to 80 yds, shooting bare bow, and based on what the guys at Double Bull told me, he was shooting the SS cam at that time. Of course guys like him could probably still shoot a bear whitetail from 1975.....

Let me know if I can help.

Cato


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Cato, I went to the archery shop today and ordered the SS cam. I have had the mini max for awhile now and just can't get shoot them well enough. I had a Reflex Caribu for awhile and sold it (wish I never did) and shot it lights out. It had a soft wall so I hope this helps.


----------



## mrfingers (Feb 15, 2008)

what bow/s does Tim Wells shoot? I've been looking at the pics on the net and can't make out exactly what mathews it is.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Tim can shoot pretty much anything. Actually, I think he was shooting the C3 with the SS cams. The reason I say this is that I once talked to the Double Bull guys and one of them was urging me to try the SS cams at the time. I am pretty sure it was because Tim was shooting them.

On some of his video work, he shot a switchback fingers. I shot a regular Drenalin for a short time with fingers. I was surprised at how well I could shoot it. My consistency was not what I wanted, but I couldn't believe I could shoot a short bow that well. I think the parallel limbs make a difference.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*

Minimax. I have one on my rival pro, putting one on my C3 asap. 

BW


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I shoot a Max Cam like Limey. I just got my 3rd or 4th robinhood with it last month. I had a Mini-max cam. It was just too slow for me. Loss of poundage didn't help(I hunt with it.). Also, I heard that the SS Cam was slow too. So, I didn't get it. Mini-Max is smoother.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

As far as cams go minimax! Tim Wells shot a Rival Pro in the one video of jis. I wish I could shoot like him!:mg:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I think on every model that does not come with the minimax cam (standard) you lose approxmately 5# peak weight when you switch to it.


----------



## TN_3D_NUT (May 13, 2009)

*minimax*



IBBW said:


> I think on every model that does not come with the minimax cam (standard) you lose approxmately 5# peak weight when you switch to it.


You are correct about the loss of weight with the minimax. The only bow that I know that only was made with the minimax was the rival pro. I could be wrong about others but I do know my rival pros. I have 2 of them. A camo 70# and a red 50#. Might be trading the red one soon but the camo will never leave! Ol' bessie has proved herself over and over again. She has earned her place on the wall!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Darksider said:


> I shoot a Max Cam like Limey. I just got my 3rd or 4th robinhood with it last month. I had a Mini-max cam. It was just too slow for me. Loss of poundage didn't help(I hunt with it.). Also, I heard that the SS Cam was slow too. So, I didn't get it. Mini-Max is smoother.


.....Darksider...it is my understanding that the Mini-Max cam is a bit faster than the regular Max cam on the Conquests...The Min Max has a lower brace height, if the Mini is faster than the Max , maybe thats where the speed comes from??..I had the Mini Max cam/idler on My Conquest 3, and I liked it...Never shot the Super Soft cam, but maybe it might be better to pull through a clicker??..I was thinking about getting another Mathews Apex for finger shooting, but I "Think" that I'm gonna save my pennies for a Hoyt Vantage Elite instead...The Apex is a stable, smooth shooting bow, though!...Jim


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the Minimax cam on my Rival Pro but I have always thought that the back wall is a little soft. Now I have fitted a drawstop peg. I can draw and settle on the soft back wall ( String on a straight portion of the cam track) then expand until I come up against the hard back wall that the drawstop peg gives. This gives me the same amount of back tension to reach the hard stop for each shot, or at least thats the aim.


----------



## TN_3D_NUT (May 13, 2009)

The Minimax is not faster than the Maxcam. Not to mention that you lose 5-6 # draw weight when changing from Maxcam to minimax.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

My Rival Pro has the Minimax setup & my Con3 has the Z2 Max cam. I'm still deciding which I like best.

Both are 65% Letoff.


I have never personally tried the Super soft cam, but a good friend of mine has(finger shooter also) and his opinon, it isn't worth the metal they milled it from for finger shooting.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> I think on every model that does not come with the minimax cam (standard) you lose approxmately 5# peak weight when you switch to it.


True statement.

And it is exponential as to draw length.

In fact, on my Con3 I had to swap to 70# limbs just to get anywhere near 60#, trying to use the MM

60# limbs would only get to 52# @ 28" draw


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yep*



> In fact, on my Con3 I had to swap to 70# limbs just to get anywhere near 60#,


I found that out after I got a mini for my C3. I will be keeping the max on there for now. I like the mini on my rival pro. At 28" draw, my rival makes about 58# with the limbs fully seated. It isn't as fast as my C3 BUT it is smoother and if I can find some 70# C3 limbs (reasonably priced) I will switch to it then.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Harperman said:


> .....Darksider...it is my understanding that the Mini-Max cam is a bit faster than the regular Max cam on the Conquests...The Min Max has a lower brace height, if the Mini is faster than the Max , maybe thats where the speed comes from??..I had the Mini Max cam/idler on My Conquest 3, and I liked it...Never shot the Super Soft cam, but maybe it might be better to pull through a clicker??..I was thinking about getting another Mathews Apex for finger shooting, but I "Think" that I'm gonna save my pennies for a Hoyt Vantage Elite instead...The Apex is a stable, smooth shooting bow, though!...Jim


Not with my bow. Not with a loss of poundage. I went from 238fps to 278fps. I'm not sure what my next bow will be??
Sorry for the delay!!:embara:


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

My Conquest 3's with 70-lb limbs maxxed out pull 64-65 lbs. That is all I need. Good luck!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just in the process of setting up a Conquest for finger shooting. After doing a lot of reading on the subject, I decided to start out with a 65% max cam instead of the minimax or supersoft cams. I hope I've made a good choice.

Now, I need a good rest...


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Hunter Dave said:


> I'm just in the process of setting up a Conquest for finger shooting. After doing a lot of reading on the subject, I decided to start out with a 65% max cam instead of the minimax or supersoft cams. I hope I've made a good choice.
> 
> Now, I need a good rest...


 I use a Cavalier Freeflyte.
Good luck!!:thumbs_up


----------

